# Spaces



## Rhisiart (May 30, 2009)

I find myself using this utility more often these days. I wonder whether Apple might consider allowing each 'space' to feature its own desktop image? 

I know there is 3rd party programmes for this, but the one I have seen so far looks looks clumsy.


----------



## bbloke (May 30, 2009)

Interesting, and not something I've thought about too much.  It could be useful, particularly for conveniently identifying which Space you are currently in (if you don't use/like the icon in the menu bar), but I don't know how much I'd use it.  Then again, I've thought that sort thing before!

In previous years, I remember Linux users telling me about virtual desktops, but I'd never been too interested.  I tended to use the Hide command for any application that I was not currently working on, so it didn't seem too relevant to me.

When Leopard was announced and its features detailed, again, I wasn't too bothered about Spaces.  "Nice to have, but I'll never use it" is what I thought.

When I installed Leopard, I did play with Spaces and felt it may be useful after all...  Once I configured one of my mouse buttons to activate Spaces, made more Spaces available (I usually use nine), and configured the System Preferences to make certain, regularly-used apps (e.g. Mail, iTunes, Terminal, etc.) load into particular Spaces, then I was rather hooked!  Now I wouldn't go back to working without it.

Ah, but I digress...


----------



## icemanjc (May 30, 2009)

I used to use it for my MacBook since it has such a small screen. I did like it a lot and used it a lot, but after a while things would get really jumbled up and it would be switching spaces like crazy. Now I have just settle for dual monitors which I prefer a whole lot more.


----------



## Satcomer (May 30, 2009)

Maybe you should issue some  Apple OS X feedback to suggest your idea.


----------



## icemanjc (May 30, 2009)

Do you think they actually read all the feedback carefully?


----------



## Natobasso (May 30, 2009)

icemanjc said:


> Do you think they actually read all the feedback carefully?



In my experience lately they only comment if it's negative, and even then those are from forum moderators, not actualy Apple employees.


----------



## Giaguara (May 31, 2009)

They read the feedback. Of course you could also send it via bugreport but that would just end up being labeled as duplicate of some other request asking for the same. 
But when in doubt, does not hurt to ask once more  or 10 x more by 10 different people. Maybe at least it will be added as one of the 150 new features in OS XI (Elephant..)


----------



## rubaiyat (Jun 7, 2009)

icemanjc said:


> Do you think they actually read all the feedback carefully?



As the Mad iRack skit says:

_"Apple is listening to what you are saying and the answer is NO!"_

or as I often put it

_"The answer is No! What was the question?"_


----------



## rubaiyat (Jun 7, 2009)

Natobasso said:


> In my experience lately they only comment if it's negative, and even then those are from forum moderators, not actualy Apple employees.



As a major support person on the Mac forums, I can tell you I am regularly censored by the volunteer admins, for a range of sometimes bizarre and contradictory reasons.

In the discussions on this we had it repeatedly "explained" to us that it _wasn't_ censorship it was "Terms & Conditions". We were considered to be somehow dense for not understanding the difference.

I keep thinking of the Monty Python skit on Mr Bitler's Boncentration Bamps.


----------

